# Weird looking 8 point in Blackwater



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I checked my game camera today and got a pic of a strange looking 8 point. I understand bucks like this are pretty darn rare.











Who ever you are, looks like a forest service worker, thanks for not stealing my camera. :thumbup:


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like a shooter to me haha


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like a 10 point!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

too funny


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Sasquach...

Funny stuff....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Needs another year or two ..... LOL


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is weird looking, I'd blast it before it reproduces.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats funny:thumbup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The way our government is going that's going to be rare sight soon. That's gonna be worth alot of money one day. I would frame it and title it " the one I let walk"
I bet he's a woot to work with lol


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

At least he didn't steal your camera like you said earlier.


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

kinda looks like a pieball


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like 1 a buddy of mine got on his camera.....Not sure bout it though....:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

You mean those things multiply?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

pot belly - roman nose... old buck for sure, needs to be removed from the herd!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, too funny. I'm glad to see that all not all government employees are robots...


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

cull buck............ bad genetics!


----------

